# Pumpkin Dog Biscuit Recipe



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I saw this on Pinterest and thought maybe some of you would like the recipe. I can't wait to try it on the weekend. Thanks!!

Retriever Retriever, Pumpkin Eater | Simmer Till Done


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Sounds easy enough and Rocky loves biscuits. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder how long their shelf life is? Can they be frozen? I think I'll try them!


----------

